# Latest driver for intel i5 M480?



## byteninja2

I need the link for the latest driver (graphics) for the i5 M480. On a friends lappy, and I could care less if I download the wrong driver on mine, but if I screw this up=BAD.


----------



## byteninja2

bump


----------



## jonnyp11

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...+Graphics&ProdId=3231&LineId=1101&FamilyId=39

should be the right one


----------



## spirit

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...™+Processors+with+Intel®+HD+Graphics&lang=eng think that's it


----------



## ShrunkThatGUY

the best place to download is from the intel site itself  
follow the on-screen prompts
http://www.intel.com


----------

